# Other Animals > Other Pets >  A very scary rescue :(

## Julia

My recent summer animal rescues were such a huge success.  Both animals recovered fully and found wonderful homes...

I felt a little sad, and had so much spare room in my home that i decided to buy a female veiled chameleon.  She looked pretty decent aside from some eye irritation which I assumed was from the way too strong UVB light in the store.  

I brought her home and after two days it was very apparent that something was seriously wrong with her.  She did not move, eat, drink, or open her eyes at all.   I thought that she was possibly egg bound so I gave her a laying bin and scheduled a vet appointment. 

The vet gave her a very grim prognosis.  Her x ray showed a massive impaction and he told me that I had two options.  Have her euthenized or try a risky surgery to remove the impaction.  Before making my decision the vet advised that I go back to the pet store to get my money back....and ask to HAVE the Chameleon since she is dying.  If I could accomplish this the vet would perform surgery for free since its experimental and very risky.  

Well I took the Chameleon to the store but the person who ran the reptile department was not in.  The employees did not have the authority to give her to me so I had to wait for him to call me.  

She was at the store for two days before I was able to get in contact with the reptile guy....apparently the employees failed to give him the story and he had no idea about my girls condition....anyways once he knew he apologized and let me take her home for free.  

SO for the last two days I have been force feeding her pedialyte to keep her hydrated.  She has still not eaten/pooped (its been a week) so I have no doubt that she can not pass this impaction on her own.

Tomorrow morning at 9 am she is going to have surgery.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me that she will pull through.  I've been trying to not get attached to her...but it didnt work.  :Frown:

----------


## Ebony

Oh..Wow Julia. My thoughts are with you and your Chameleon. Good luck. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ken Worthington

Fingers crossed xxx

----------


## lnaminneci

Julia,

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for the best!  Hang in there.....

~Lesley

----------


## Jace

*Julia-you are truly amazing.  All the best to your little friend during her sugery tomorrow.  You will both be in our thoughts.  Be strong!  Hugs.*

----------


## Julia

Thank you everyone!

I just got a call from the vet, far so good...she survived surgery.  The impaction was built up urate.  I am off to work now, but I will post more info tomorrow after I pick her up.

----------


## Jace

*Wow, awesome news!  Fingers crossed for her to have a speedy recovery.  I know with you she is going to be strong and healthy.  Can't wait to hear how she is doing. *

----------


## daziladi

Glad to hear she made it through... poor thing must have been uncomfortable. Hope she gets better soon!

----------


## cricketfrog30

how is she now, is she okay?

----------


## Julia

She is doing much better now, but not completely out of the woods.  Since her surgery she has defecated twice which means the doctor was successful at removing the impaction. 

Her left eye has improved to the point where it can open and stay open for minutes at a time.  Her right eye is still bad but they are being treated with eye drops.  

She is more active then she has ever been but refuses to eat so yesterday I started force feeding her baby food.  My hope is that with a few days of force feeding with calcium mixed in she will gain back enough strength to hunt.  

"Little Girl" (afraid to name her until she gets better) has survived longer then the vet and the people at the pet store expected.  I just hope she keeps fighting!  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Sounds like she has a fighting spirit, that one.  Best of luck on getting her strength up and I am sure in no time she will be hunting and waiting to be properly named. *

----------


## Kurt

Thats good news.

----------


## Ebony

That's great Julia.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Julia

SHE ATE four crickets out of my hand!!! This is amazing because 

1.  She has not eaten in over 2 weeks
2.  It took 3 months of trying patiently every day to get my healthy male to eat out of my hands!  

Time to celebrate by picking a name for her, any suggestions?  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Wow, awesome news!!  Definitely reason to celebrate!*

*Hmm, names...I'm kind of a visual person, so without being able to see her, I don't know.  A name suited to her strong character would be good!*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hurray!! That's great Julia.*

*Lets see.......*
*Pretty, adorable, a fighter, strong character....hmmmm.*  :Wink: 

*I will have to think on it.*

----------


## gtr319

Hey Julia, congrads on your Chameleon, and I glad everything went well... I hope you haven't pick a name for her yet... if I am lucky to have this Chameleon with this story, I would name her... Xena - the warrior princess

----------


## Julia

An update:  "baby girl" (still unnamed) has made a full recovery.  She only has one week left on her meds but all signs are pointing at super healthy.  :Big Grin: 

Now here is my dilemma... the pet store gave her to me with the understanding that she was dying and I  would take her to the vet to TRY to save her.  Everyone thought she would not survive.  NOW she has recovered so what is the correct etiquette...
Does she go back to the store? 
Do i keep her?
Do I pay the store the asking price for her and then keep her?

I tried contacting the stores reptile expert through email to let him know that she is still alive and recovering but he did not respond.  The email was sent 4 days ago.   

What would you guys do in my situation?

----------


## crhoads18

> Now here is my dilemma... the pet store gave her to me with the understanding that she was dying and I  would take her to the vet to TRY to save her.  Everyone thought she would not survive.  NOW she has recovered so what is the correct etiquette...
> Does she go back to the store? 
> Do i keep her?
> Do I pay the store the asking price for her and then keep her?



Yes, the pet store GAVE her to you thinking that she was going to die.  They gave her to you with the terms that you can try to save her and she is yours, without the belief that she would survive. 

She's yours. You have nursed her through all of this, put the time into her, and I think you have paid more than a fair share of a price with all of the worry and concern that you have put into this girl. PLEASE do not send her back to the pet store. You saved her life and she needs you.

I think you are the perfect owner for her.

----------


## Jace

*I agree with Cheryl.  She was meant to be yours, and no-one else will be able to take care of her like you have.  You sent an email, and frankly, if they were that concerned, they would have responded back immediately.  And if the store gave her to you, regardless of whether they thought she would make it, the operative word there is "gave".  She is beautiful, Julia, and she deserves to have an owner that is going to treat her special.  I think she chose you for a reason!*

----------


## Julia

Thanks for the advice Jo Anna and crhoads18.  If the pet store does not contact me then I will keep her...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julia

Well it has been a week since I tried to contact the store and have received no reply.  I guess they dont care.  Oh well...their loss, my gain!  I have decided to call her Betty!  My Veiled Chameleon pair: Betty and Norman!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

*Congrats!!  I think she was yours right from the start and they knew that, which is why they haven't gotten back to you.  Betty definitely suits her...now Norman has a girlfriend!   How is the Plumed Basilisk you rescued doing?*

----------


## Julia

UPDATE:  received two replies from the pet store.  Just a little back info...I emailed them with an update of the Chameleons health, and asked if they wanted her returned.  I also sent a HUGE paragraph basically telling them everything they were doing wrong in caring for Chameleons.  (Very politely of course.)  It covered substrate, lighting, feeding, and supplementing which were all WAY off.  

First reply is from the owner of the store:

Hi Julia,
Thanks so much for the update and all the research you have  done!  Congratulations on saving the girl.  She is yours to keep!  By  the way, there was never a gray area as far as you keeping the  Chameleon. I will pass this email onto Kreig. (Reptile expert.)  He will be very  interested in everything that you have discovered.
Thanks again for letting us know.
Jeannie 

Then a reply from Kreig the reptile expert:

Hi Julia.
     Thanks for the update on the Chameleon . I'm glad to hear she is     doing much better.
    I have been re-evaluating how I do my chameleons in the shop , and     for our future shopas well, so I appreciate the information you sent. I have been     trying to get more detailed information about the bulbs we use from     my suppliers to help with better choices in their usage.This is how the hobby and husbandry on the care of reptiles advances     , with people working together to figure out the best care possible     for these creatures.
    Again thanks.
    Have a great Thanksgiving.
    -Kreig


I really hope that these guys are not just doing the customer is always right thing....and that they do make improvements.  I will check up on them in several months and see if anything changes.  :Smile:

----------


## Julia

Hey Jo Anna, here is a link to the basilisk rescue: http://www.frogforum.net/other-pets/...html#post37320

----------


## Jace

*It sounds as if the store is making an effort-I hope they succeed and are better able to provide the proper care for the animals they hope to sell.  If nothing else, they agree that Betty was yours from the get-go, which raises my opinion of them slightly.  I hope when you go back and check on them, they pass your trained eye for proper care.*

----------

